# Rosemary EO and pregnancy



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all!

So, I see now and then that Rosemary EO should not be used by pregnant ladies.

I wonder if that is fact or anecdote?  Do you not use Rosemary soaps for pregnant ladies?  Or is it not a problem in the small amounts?  Is it a difference between leave on and wash off products?

I just made a Rosemary and Thyme soap, hence the question


----------



## lsg (Jan 15, 2014)

I would add a caution on the label about the use of rosemary essential oil when pregnant.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks, lsg.  I take it that I shouldn't gift it to women who are with child?


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm starting to think it is a bad idea to gift any EO soap to anyone with child.  Don't know how reliable this site is, but considering they are selling EOs and are not recommending them for pregnant women, I would at least look into it further before giving pregnant women these oils. 

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/pregnancy.htm


----------



## Twiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

MirandaH said:


> I'm starting to think it is a bad idea to gift any EO soap to anyone with child.  Don't know how reliable this site is, but considering they are selling EOs and are not recommending them for pregnant women, I would at least look into it further before giving pregnant women these oils.
> 
> http://www.essentialoils.co.za/pregnancy.htm



I'm not sure if all EO are dangerous for pregnant women. I.e. Tangerine , and some other EO are ok to use. Below is link with little help on that 
http://www.babycentre.co.uk/x536449/is-it-safe-to-use-essential-oils-while-im-pregnant

But I think is always better to be on the safe side, and let costumer know that they should contact their doc before using EO products.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 15, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> I'm not sure if all EO are dangerous for pregnant women. I.e. Tangerine , and some other EO are ok to use. Below is link with little help on that
> http://www.babycentre.co.uk/x536449/is-it-safe-to-use-essential-oils-while-im-pregnant



It just seems like so many of them are to be avoided, it might not be worth taking the chances.  Geez! It is nice to see some that are safe, but I honestly never would have thought of it and I have lots of kids.  It's a wonder any of us made it with all of the things that they say not to do when you are pregnant and once the babies get here.


----------



## Twiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Exactly what I was thinking. In all known brands on market is so many staff, what I would consider “toxic” even for non-pregnant! All women use it, the children are born healthy, and no one has any concerns about it. It is just amazing!


----------



## 100%Natural (Jan 15, 2014)

My rule of thumb while selling is to make sure any pregnant women know that EO's are not recommended for use while with child and let it be their decision.

Most end up buying unscented for use while pregnant and tucking away scented ones for when their journey is over.  There just isn't enough reliable information about each and every EO regarding pregnancy that I tend to lump them into one category - A NO NO WHILE PREGNANT.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 15, 2014)

Are we talking about using EOs in soap or products that stay on the skin?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2014)

In this instance we're talking about a rosemary and thyme soap.  But also a mandarin and lavender moisture bar.

Oh, and I also have a sandalwood and lavender soap for men, but you know that women will use it anyway.......


----------



## Twiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

I think you should just label properly, with warnings on site, and on label, and who will buy it and use - you cannot control once is out of your “soap store”.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2014)

Rosemary essential oils is an emmenagogic (Causes menstruation) which is why it is not recommended for pregnant women.


----------



## Mellifera (Apr 6, 2014)

The ginger tea I drank while pregnant had a warning on it, related to pregnancy... I think everyone likes to be super careful, and studies just haven't been done. I'm sure, for instance, that I ate rosemary while pregnant--I use it in cooking all the time. But I'd be inclined to skip a leave on product. I label, and make as sure as I can that customers know I only use EOs.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 7, 2014)

Lesli the biggest difference between the food and an eo is the concentration.  So while the food is safe during pregnancy the eo may not be.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 7, 2014)

Honestly having been pregnant and being aware of what was safe/not safe for me I would say as long as you list your ingredients a pregnant mama is going to have done her research if its safe or not. As long as you are providing the ingredients you have done your due diligence. She is probably aware of the risks or will talk to her practitioner on it.


----------



## amandaeiben (Apr 7, 2014)

Im going to agree with everyone else and just list the potential hazard on the product. I actually am pregnant and use EO in my products and am more worried about inhaling things as opposed to putting them on my skin. My theory is that the 1% or so of EO in a product recipe lends itself to not worry as much, but thats just me. Everything in moderation, ive never heard of anyone having issues with a pregnancy because of EO, but again im not one to worry a ton about things that I dont have a solid yes or no on


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2014)

At 1% you really don't have much to worry about.  At 3%, which is the highest amount recommended, it starts to become therapeutic for some people.  The reason EO's in soap should be thought about is because as an oil that is not saponifiable it remains "free floating" in the soap just as our superfat does which is what makes our soaps so conditioning.  So some of the EO does remain on the skin after washing with our superfatted oils.


----------



## Mellifera (Apr 9, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Lesli the biggest difference between the food and an eo is the concentration.  So while the food is safe during pregnancy the eo may not be.




Right. That's why I said I'd skip a leave-on.  I

Where is the info about rosemary coming from? Old herbalists? Double blind test?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the Aromatherapy for Health Professionals and there is science behind this rather than old wives tales....  It's also part of my training in aromatherapy.


----------



## Mellifera (Apr 10, 2014)

Reading this page http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/rosemary. It sounds like there's some science behind rosemary as an antioxidant, but for other things, "Almost none of these uses have been studied scientifically in humans."

Then I looked up the German Commission E, since Germany has done more extensive research on herbs. Even the internal dose of 10-20 drops of essential oil doesn't have any contraindications, side effects, or interactions. 

So what conclusion to draw from this? I like to follow the science, but I also recognize that if something is poorly studied, the science won't be there.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 10, 2014)

The problem with Rosemary EO is that it is an emmenagogic which means it induces and regularizes one's period which is something a pregnant woman would not want.  It does have other contraindications.


----------

